# I adopted Bria



## Briasmom (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,

I was searching different Maltese websites to get some grooming ideas on my precious maltese I adopted last Friday. I just happened to stumble on a disscussion all about her. I have been trying to adopt Bria every since I saw her posted on petfinder. Just when I give up on trying to adopt her. Cindy, her foster mom called and stated my application had been approved to adopt her. 

I was very excited my 3 year old son Braylen has been asking for a Maltese for a year now since his father and I separated. 

To make a long story short I was looking for a female maltese around 3 months and we already had a name picked out which was Bria.

I really wanted to help a recue dog out and not buy one from a breeder or a puppy store. For the past 2 months. I was waiting for a puppy on petfinder that would be a right fit for a young child. 

The same night that I felt discouraged about our search Bria profiled showed up and the rest is history.

I was disgusted at the fact her owner surrendered her because she wasn't a teacup.

The same owner surrendered another dog that costed her two thousand dollars 2 weeks later because they one was not a teacup.

Bria is a great asset to my family and she is so sweet. She has really been helping my son and I helped from the divorce from my husband. I will post pics soon. I am glad I found this website.


Bria's Mom


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to sm, I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. Here's a big hug for you, it's really hard to go through a divorce. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to SM!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome!  Can't wait to see pics of Bria!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi and welcome.

congrats .


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:welcome1: and Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your son. I bet he's ecstatic! Such a pretty name.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcome1: to you, your son and Bria. So glad you found her and look forward to lots of pictures! Glad you fond SM, too!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:flowers: Congratulations on your new additon. :welcome1: We look forward to seeing pictures of your new baby. :Flowers 2:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to you, your son and Bria.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:SM Rocks!: Welcome, so glad you adopted a little rescue!!! Please post pictures when you can! You will love it here!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY! :chili: :welcometosm: 

I'm sooo glad someone adopted that sweet puppy!!! If you are in the Atlanta area too, we have a Maltese Meetup once per month. Here's a link: Atlanta Maltese Meetup


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome! It's so nice to hear you've rescued Bria...I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Briasmom (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for the welcome comments. I have created an album with 5 pictures of Bria. I have not fiqured out how to post all of the pictures in my signature. She is going to the groomer next week. She must have her second set of shots given first. The rescue organization was supposed to have that taken care of. Bria's foster mom stated she took her to the vet to have her spayed but stated the vet said she is too small. She informed me that the vet said I need to wait until she is 6 months to have her spayed. She is 13 weeks and weigh 4 lbs. I am taking her to my vet on Wed.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bria is adorable! :wub: Bless your heart for rescuing her! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! She's adorable.


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations. She is very cute. You also have a handsome son there. He looks like he's being so sweet and gentle with her.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Your son is so handsome-I'm so glad you found Bria. Tell your son we all say "hi".


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Briasmom @ Sep 6 2008, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631110


> Hello,
> 
> I was searching different Maltese websites to get some grooming ideas on my precious maltese I adopted last Friday. I just happened to stumble on a disscussion all about her. I have been trying to adopt Bria every since I saw her posted on petfinder. Just when I give up on trying to adopt her. Cindy, her foster mom called and stated my application had been approved to adopt her.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! I'm almost positive that I saw her on Petfinder and read about how her owner surrendered her because she was not a teacup. I think someone even posted on this site. How sad...Bria is adorable by the way :wub:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to SM! Bria is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Bria! Just a couple of warnings: PLEASE be very much aware of the interaction between your 3-yr old child and your 3-month old Maltese. Your child could very easily, and of course, innocently, hurt your puppy or even render irreparable damage physically, as well as psychologically. Usually these Rescue groups will not agree to adopt out small dogs to families with young children, just for these reasons. Also, be aware that if your young child torments/teases the little dog Bria could grow up to hate and be agressive and a threat to all children.

I only say these things because my last Malt (Casper) had never met a small child until he was about 10 years old. By then he had decided he did not like them. It was very difficult visiting with my small grandchildren with him around. They had to be kept apart, and obviously, Malts are NOT happy about being kept apart from their humans that they love. 

I was very careful (after we lost Casper to heart/kidney problems at 14 1/2 yrs) to make sure the next Malt liked small children (since I now have 4 small grandchildren). Midis LOVES little kids and my son and I have been very vigilant about making sure the baby didn't hurt Midis and that Midis didn't scare or hurt the baby (who is soon turning two yrs old; the youngest of my four). We both knew, after having dealt with the Casper issue for several years, that it is of the utmost importance that both baby and dog treat each other kindly and not cause either of them to want to hurt the other.

*hugs * Congrats!*
Cyndi


----------

